# Hey from Aussie (soon to be Vancouver!)



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey guys,

thought I'd do the whole intro thing...

Born and bred in Adelaide, Australia, love the place but alas no snow.....
Aussie snow is not bad, but a fair drive (17hours) had my best season ever at Falls the other year, totally whooped Queenstown when I was there!

I will be like thousands of other Aussies desperate for snow this year, heading up to work a season at Whistler. Cant freakin wait. Gonna be epic!

I'll drop a line in the board forum as I'll be chasing a new stick when I get there.... Looking potential K2 Believer but we'll see 

Cheers guys / gals

Shane


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey Shane,

You'll love Whistler! I did a season 06/07 and am considering going back, even now that I've settled down with my girl, a degree and a good job haha!

Got a job lined up? Enjoy it champ and make sure to take plenty of photos and post them up!

Nick.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

welcome to Whistler, hope you have a good season, cause I live here and want a good season too


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Cheers guys!

Its gonna be an epic season... I can feel it  Well I'm damn hoping for one, cos I am amped for this season!

I scored a job as an Rental Tech so that should keep me in good sted.

Also I am an amateur photog as well so there will definately be some photo posting throughout the season. If you are in WB and wanna hook up for a photo shoot then sing out and we'll tee something up for sure 

heads up Shane Bannister Photography


----------

